# Claiming for outpatient expenses



## STEINER (7 Dec 2011)

Hi,

I am going to submit a claim to Quinn for outpatient expenses for 2011.  My condition at peak required sometimes daily outpatient attendance at hospital so over a 12 month period I have had a lot of appointments, maybe as much as 100.

The only expense incurred by me is travelling expenses, and at about 30km per visit, it is a cost for car petrol and for health reasons public transport was/is not an option.

Has anybody here submitted an outpatient claim for travelling expenses and got any cash back?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (7 Dec 2011)

I haven't made a claim for this myself, but the only benefit for travel costs is for a parent accompanying a child who is in hospital. Even then, it's limited to public transport, taxi, hackney or car parking charges and the benefit isn't available on all plans. 

You can give it a shot, but I don't think they'll pay anything out. For one, it's not a benefit listed in their documentation, and with medical costs as they are, insurers are probably sticking rigidly to that. Even if they wanted to offer some cover, they have no way of verifying that the fuel purchased was for the purpose of the out-patient visits, and have no way of knowing how much fuel is needed for the trip from home to the hospital.


----------



## pj111 (7 Dec 2011)

There is one benefit on some plans: 

Accommodation assistance grant for cancer patients travelling for outpatient​radiotherapy or chemotherapy *treatment*

*Up to €100 for each day of *​​​​​​​​​*treatment **travelling a minimum of 40 miles to the*
*treatment centre (no limit on the number of nights)*

You might not have stayed overnight or meet the 40 miles requirement either.​


----------



## Adam2011 (12 Dec 2011)

Hi There
Unfortunately there is no benefit for this, you can call 1890700890 to confirm.
Regards


----------

